# CC Comb and Isle of Dog ?'s



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of CC combs. I have two one #000 Buttercomb 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse and a #008 Tail Comb Buttercomb All Fine that is great for line comb outs. I also have a small metal comb that has one side that's really fine, kind of like a flea comb, that is great for around the eyes to get the goobers out. I got this little comb from Tim's breeder and I've noticed that when I was washing it this past time that it seems to getting little nicks in it. Does anyone know if the #006 Face/Feet Buttercomb is finer then the tail comb I have now? I was wondering if I should look into getting something like the #007 BB Tail Teaser Buttercomb Dual Tooth, but it looks like the teeth aren't all the same length. It's so hard to see online and I hate returning things that I order online.

Oh and one more thing I'm a huge fan of Isle of Dogs Shampoo. I am currently using No. 10 Evening Primrose Oil Shampoo which works AWESOME on Mae. Tim's hair is coarser so I just use BioGroom Superwhite but Mae's hair is totally different. I am thinking of getting No. 17 Copper Coat Evening Primrose Oil Shampoo since I'm running low now. Anyone ever use this type of product?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I met an IOD rep at a local show, and she recommended sit (still) shampoo and 2 heal conditioner. I bought those, and I like them. She also said the #32 gloss shampoo and #52 nutrient masque are good for havanese who mat easily.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't tried IOD, so can't comment on those. But I have the CC face comb, and it is definitely fine enough on one side for goober removal. I don't have the tail comb, so haven't seen them side by side, but I can't imagine using anything as fine as the fine side of the face comb on a tail… you'd end up pulling the hair out.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I use the CC cat carding comb after I go through Leo's coat with the #005 Buttercomb. It will remove loose hair in the coat but doesn't pull out coat as it is really smooth. I think that comb and frequent baths helped us get through Leo's coat blowing. It even helped me pick through the mats caused by his harness which I learned to keep off him as much as possible during coat blowing.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I have the CC face comb and like it a lot for eye goobers and combing out Emmie's face and chin. I also used to use IOD products - don't remember which ones exactly - liked them but am now using The Coat Handler, which is working even better for her.


----------

